# has anyone found any in S.E MI



## crb

Found 5 blacks last night, in a stand of White Oaks, in Washtenaw County


----------



## Rencoho

Found my first mushrooms of the season last night 4/21, a full 8 eight days earlier then I ever found them down here.


----------



## twohats

Found 6 large grays and a few micro morels that I left to grow. This was from a spot that usually does not produce untill mid may. I sure hope we get the rain they are calling for this weekend.


----------



## mill_time

I found six greys today, but they weren't shooters. Im practicing Qmma for a couple more days.


----------



## crb

found a few fresh grays last night all were 3-4" tall I left one that was just a wee lil guy


----------



## Artgirlfriend

Lucky enough to have Morels that come up literally in my yard and woodlots ---nothing yet though...lots of ramps and fiddleheads though. Agre, we need some good rain. I am in Washtenaw County.


----------



## crb

found about 50 greys yesterday left quite a few that were very small hopefully they will be ready for pickin in a few days....if no one gets to em first


----------



## twohats

Took an evening stroll. 20 nice grays and 4 yellows.


----------



## crb

Went back and picked the few that I left they had grown about 3" also found a few more for a total of 20 last night


----------



## josheupmi

I found about 40 greys the last couple days, down this way.


----------



## CHASINEYES

I found 2 greys sunday, my first morels for the season. It will only get better from here, I hope.


----------



## erowlson

My total is 87 greys and blondes in the last 3 days, not to bad. Found em in my spot that doesnt usually pop til the middle of may. My good spot hasnt even started yet, what a weird year.


----------



## Rupestris

Found these on Wednesday. We'll see what this weekends rain and cooler temps do.


----------



## fasthunter

Picked a few 3 inch blacks underneath cottonwood trees yesterday.


----------



## twohats

7 yellows the other day.Sure dosnt look good for this year.


----------



## Roosevelt

140 or so in two trips. Lack of rain, extreme warm up, cool down, extreme warmup again, dry, windy and no rain. Gotta love Michigan weather.


----------



## RippinLipp

Boy looks like some of u guys are haveing luck.. been a piss poor year for me . none of my spots are producing... many hours and many miles and I only have about 2 dozen to show for it.. Very wierd year for me...


----------



## Firemedic

Around my house, I only find the whites, and it's usually in the middle tot he end of May. I think with this rain we are getting this morning and the warmer temps, we should still be ok.


----------



## ReedFisher

10 today on a quick walk.2 buddies and I have gotten a little over 100 in 3 trips.Ticks :sad:'plenty this year it seems.Tuesday looks good though.


----------



## twohats

Yep,shrooming is in full swing.

82 today, had a 1/2 dozon jumbos in the sack as well. Largest went 8".


----------



## clintonking

sorry still dont know how to post pics but found 130 suburbinite morels SE MI


----------



## CHASINEYES

Nice hauls guy! I,m finding a few here and there, but I think the best is yet to come after getting this rain/temps.


----------



## Firemedic

I found three grays in my yard yesterday, I have a feeling next week should only get better after this rain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bloo_gilz

15 yrs in my house, & this is the first time I've got em in my yard.
Pickin dog crap when I spotted 8 greys..
I'll let them go a while to see how big they'll get.
Dog stepped on one:rant:
These are around 1-1/2" tall









FYI- there is a live elm about 6 feet away..
Waterford area.


----------



## crittergitter71

bloo_gilz said:


> Pickin dog crap when I spotted 8 greys..
> 
> 
> .


The dog could have done worse than stepping on one!!!! :yikes:


----------



## crittergitter71

Found about a dozen today. I'm thinking this week should be good.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971

I went out this morning found about 20 whites and a few grays, last thursady found73 grays! i will be hittin it again here about wed or so, should be every where,


----------



## bloo_gilz

went to Pontiac lk. rec 
Found 4 yellas & 4 half frees...


MichiganHunter1971 - Where you finding them(roughly)?:evil::evil:


----------



## CHASINEYES

Found 5 more yellows today after a quick search. Have not hit my better spots yet, maybe tue/wed.


----------



## Henpicker

Got over 100 yellows this past weekend.


----------



## fasthunter

crittergitter71 said:


> The dog could have done worse than stepping on one!!!! :yikes:


 That's funny....lol!


----------



## crittergitter71

Quick trip after work produced about 20. Finding them scattered around. Can't seem to find any BIG bunches this year.


----------



## fasthunter

Picked 44 greys and yellows yesterday messing around while turkey hunting after work. I'm dedicating the whole day after work tomorrow to hit up my spots. They are definitely in full force though.


----------



## Silver Panner

I have found one all year... which as a newbie I need to ask. How long can they last in the fridge? It was found last weekend and I just have it in a plastic bag. Is this OK?


Work looks to finally be settling down so I am planning on hitting the couple spots I found them last year this week. Hopefully I'll have something to show for it besides tired legs and some scratches.


----------



## Neal

Two GIANT ones found in my back yard this weekend. Shelby Twp.


----------



## Happy Jack

Silver Panner said:


> I have found one all year... which as a newbie I need to ask. How long can they last in the fridge? It was found last weekend and I just have it in a plastic bag. Is this OK?
> 
> 
> Work looks to finally be settling down so I am planning on hitting the couple spots I found them last year this week. Hopefully I'll have something to show for it besides tired legs and some scratches.


I put mine in a bowl with a damp paper towel over them. Just wet the towel when it dries.


----------



## Nature

Found about 25 today. They are getting past their prime down here.


----------



## bigrackmack

256 yesterday....all under dead elms.........Mack
















Found some asparagus too......life is good!!!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman

That asparagus looks great. Someone told me to make polish roses with them instead of green onions and I would not be disappointed. Said the small thinner ones would be best.
A polish rose as I know it is a dill pickle slice, cream cheese, green onion, wrapped with corned beef. It does sound good with asparagus I must say..... I like to think of asparagus as the equal to a morel, of the vegetable world.
Nice job bigrackmack!!!


----------



## knockoff64

Silver Panner said:


> I have found one all year... which as a newbie I need to ask. How long can they last in the fridge? It was found last weekend and I just have it in a plastic bag. Is this OK?
> 
> 
> Work looks to finally be settling down so I am planning on hitting the couple spots I found them last year this week. Hopefully I'll have something to show for it besides tired legs and some scratches.


As to your question, no! Sealing them up is about the worst thing you can do.

In my experience, the best way to store them for a short period is scrape off as much dirt and critters as you can with a knife (do not wash them) put them in a paper bag and roll the top up, place in the fridge up to 2 weeks. Wash just before you cook them, if they're dried out a little, they'll perk right up.

You better check your spots soon, they're going bad fast, no new ones since Sunday. I'm scraping up the last gnarly ones in my spots.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Picked 54 total today. 2 blacks which is very unusual for my area and 3 greys with the rest being yellows. Some of them looked very fresh and some were so far gone we left them.


----------

